# Heresy-Online Awards - May 09



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

*Awards - May 09*​ 








After the initial glut of awards with the first batch covering 2 years of Heresy's history, there will obviously not be as many awards given at any one time. That said April has been a good month for Heresy and there have been plenty of valuable and deserving contributions from members over the last month.

From this point onwards we will have a monthly award round-up that will allow us to recognise some of the outstanding members we have, both by awarding medals and by giving you all a glimpse of why they are appreciated. If you are given an award you will receive a PM notification. Awards will appear in your viewable Membership Profile and under your Avatar. For more details on the Heresy Onlines Awards system check the Heresy Online's Official Award Medals thread.

We would also like to introduce a new award, the _Laurels of Victory_, awarded for placing first, second or third in a recognised Grand Tournament.

_*Laurels of Victory*_

Awarded for a placement in a recognized Games Workshop Tournament.










First, Second or Third place in a Grand Tournament or first in a Games Workshop Sanctioned Tournament gains the Laurels of Victory. By this we mean a tourney that GW advertise on their own site.

The following are the people who gain the award:

Anathema
Someguy
Dakari-Mane
Spikydavid
Fallen Angel
Exodite
Jigplums
Urban Knight
Lash Machine
Longbeard
Darkangeldentist

*If you feel you also deserve the award let us know. *


Please bear in mind not all awards will necessarily be awarded each month, some like the competitions awards for example will only be given out in the announcement following the competition.






























*Mark of Nurgle:*
_Long service and commitment._

Bloodhound
Cadian81st
Initiate 
Dirge Eterna 
Elchimpster
Jacobite









*Wreath of Champions: *
_Member of the Month Award winners._

ChaosFTW - March 2009
MaidenManiac - April 2009









*Tithe of the Faithful:*
_Sponsorship,big donations, (Time, money or programming.)_

Capt.Al'rahhem 
Gore Hunter 
newt_e 
rich1231 
Tiberius 
marxalvia 
Digg40k 
HolyHpnotiq 
slaaneshy 
World Eater XII 
nidaron 









*Order of the Artificer: *
_Modelling/Converting._

leinad-yor
Vorropohaiah
Ordog
BobPanda









*Guilliman's Seal:*
_Tactics._

Ascendant Valor
Katie Drake
Sooch
Crimzzen
Someguy 









*Mark of Slaanesh:*
_Competitions Painting._

moo 









*Insignia of the Artisan:*
_For top notch painting._

Gutcheck









*Cr**est of the Wise. *
_Consistent quality of posting._

Deathklokk








*Laurels of Victory*
 _Awarded for a placement in a recognized Games Workshop sanctioned tournament._

Anathema
Someguy
Dakari-Mane
Spikydavid
Fallen Angel
Exodite
Jigplums
Urban Knight
Lash Machine
Longbeard
Darkangeldentist
Torealis
Jezlad












*All Images are the sole property of Heresy Online and are only for use on the boards of Heresy with permission of the sites owner.
Any improper use of Award images will result in serious action being taken against individual misusing the artworks.*​


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the Medal


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, awesome!

Thanks a lot and congratulations to everyone else!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Gratz Everyone on their new medals! Keep up the good work!

Chaosftw


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done to those who picked up an award the past couple of months; these are all well deserved!


----------

